# Madeira MFS ( need someone in Germany)



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

Are there any members in germany? I am in need of an embroidery hoop they only sell over there...not in the USA yet

here is what im looking to get..


http://tiny.cc/ghmm0

would like to get the price on this(not anyone to buy it for me or anything)
thanks for any help...


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Have you registered on their site? Often you will only see prices after registering - and I'm sure there will be someone in the company who can communicate in English if you need to send a text enquiry.


----------



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

I dont speak German...they dont have a signup in english....and I need someone with an account to get the info.....this is not sold to the harry home owner...only commercial


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe you can try this site. I see they give a place to contact them.
AFS - Embroidery Frame

Otherwise the Madeira UK site also seems to offer these. Maybe someone in the industry in the UK will be able to help. Accessories
I would also very much like to know prices, so I will see what reply I get.


----------



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

AlisonB said:


> Maybe you can try this site. I see they give a place to contact them.
> AFS - Embroidery Frame
> 
> Otherwise the Madeira UK site also seems to offer these. Maybe someone in the industry in the UK will be able to help. Accessories
> I would also very much like to know prices, so I will see what reply I get.


I need the mfs not the afs..but thanks for your reply


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

tonym17 said:


> Are there any members in germany? I am in need of an embroidery hoop they only sell over there...not in the USA yet
> 
> here is what im looking to get..
> 
> ...



Hi don't know if this helps but I saw their prototype of this at an exhibiition earlier this year. They were quoting at that time around the £600gbp figure. 

Sharon


----------



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

draig said:


> Hi don't know if this helps but I saw their prototype of this at an exhibiition earlier this year. They were quoting at that time around the £600gbp figure.
> 
> Sharon


thanks for the reply....WOW if that is the price...

that would be very pricy for a hoop...


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok Just had confirmation from Madeira UK. Lead time on a UK order would be 2 weeks and cost of Unit is £260gbp plus delivery plus VAT at 20%. 

Might be worth sending a email to Madeira USA and asking them on a price.

Sharon


----------



## svopelius (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Tony, 
I work for Madeira USA and can help you out with some information on the MFS. We are going to begin selling the MFS in the US in January 2012. More information should be appearing in our newest Source Guide and also on the Madeira USA website in the new year.


----------



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

great to hear....thanks


----------

